# [Eclipse] Open Type -> Doppelte Einträge



## byte (17. Jul 2009)

Hi,

wenn ich den Open Type Dialog in der Eclipse IDE öffne, habe ich bei vielen Klassen doppelte Einträge. Das liegt daran, dass manche Frameworks mehrfach im Workspace drinhängen, z.B. hängt Spring einmal über Maven im Server-Projekt und einmal über ein Eclipse Bundle im Client-Projekt.

Das finde ich irgendwie ziemlich unschön. Da bei manchen Bundles keine Sourcen dran hängen, muss ich immer umständlich erst die Klasse aus dem Maven Repo auswählen, wenn ich die Sourcen sehen will.

Gibts irgendeine Möglichkeit, die Auswahl im Open Type Dialog einzuschränken? Ich habe nur den Type Filter gefunden, aber das ist keine Lösung. Denn ich möchte ja nicht grundsätzlich Packages oder Klassen rausfiltern, sondern nur doppelte Einträge verhindern.

Grüße byto


----------



## SlaterB (17. Jul 2009)

im Menü gibt's doch auch noch den Eintrag Working Set,
da kann man recht genau bis auf  packages/ Klassen in einzelne Jars/ Projekten filtern,
umständlich zu konfigurieren sicherlich


----------



## byte (17. Jul 2009)

Das löst aber das Problem nicht. Damit kann ich ja keine Dependencies filtern.

Angenommen ich habe Projekt A und Projekt B in meinem Workspace. Beide Projekte haben eine Abhängigkeit auf ein spring.jar. Nun möchte ich erreichen, dass Open Type die Klassen der spring.jars nur einmal enthält. Über Working Sets lässt sich sowas ja nicht filtern. Damit könnte ich ja nur ein ganzes Projekt rausfiltern, aber das will ich ja nicht.


----------



## SlaterB (17. Jul 2009)

ein WorkingSet kann einzelne packages und/ oder jars eines Projekts enthalten/ nicht enthalten und auch einzelne Klassen darin,
beim Tree der Auswahl der Projekte gibts ein Plus-Button für Unterauswahl


----------



## byte (17. Jul 2009)

Coole Sache, danke für den Hinweis. Mir war gar nicht klar, dass man beliebige Sachen in ein Working Set schmeissen kann.

Ich hab jetzt einfach ein Working Set angelegt mit allem, was Open Type benutzen soll. Damit klappts. :toll:


----------

